# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  جليترات جديدة للترحيب

## نرجس

هنا سأضع لكم مجموعة من الجليترات 
التي تساعدكم على الترحيب 
وأتمنى تثبيت الموضوع 
























يتبع

----------


## نرجس

اتمنى أنهم يعجبوكم  تابع

----------


## نرجس

[IMG]http://reenadm.***********/welcome11.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://reenadm.***********/wel182.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://reenadm.***********/wel181.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://reenadm.***********/w6w2005042101455115966ef61e2.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://reenadm.***********/w6w20050421014438159e7ff9c1d.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://reenadm.***********/W0.gif[/IMG]

تابع

----------


## نرجس

[IMG]http://reenadm.***********/trluv4.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://reenadm.***********/tot27.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://reenadm.***********/pop333.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://reenadm.***********/hallooo.gif[/IMG]



[IMG]http://reenadm.***********/flower24.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://reenadm.***********/dkroses80.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://reenadm.***********/AhL66AaN.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://reenadm.***********/78878787.gif[/IMG]



[IMG]http://reenadm.***********/105.gif[/IMG]



[IMG]http://reenadm.***********/10.gif[/IMG]

تابع

----------


## نرجس

[IMG]http://hazeeeem.***********/lakii...jpg[/IMG]













[IMG]http://reenadm.***********/2daisies2.gif[/IMG]



[IMG]http://reenadm.***********/8525-003-10-1047.gif[/IMG]

تابع

----------


## نرجس

تابع

----------


## نرجس

تابع

----------


## نرجس

تابع

----------


## نرجس

يتبع ، ، ،

----------


## نرجس

تابع

----------


## نرجس

تابع

----------


## نرجس

نتبع ،،،

----------


## نرجس

يتبع ،،،

----------


## نرجس

اتمنى أنهم يعجبوكم

----------


## زهرة الندى

*تسلمين غاليتي على الجليترات الرائعة*

*مجهود رائع منك خيتو*

*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## نرجس

مشكوره اختي


 زهرة الندى


نورتي الالموضوع بوجدك 


تحياتي

----------


## نرجس

جبت لكم جليترات جديدة 


[IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/44.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/43.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/42.gif[/IMG]



[IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/40.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/38.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/37.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/36.gif[/IMG]



[IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/35.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/33.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/25.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/18.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/12.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/6.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/4.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://www.faaraa7.***********/3.gif[/IMG]
 















تابع

----------


## نرجس

تابع

----------


## نرجس

يتـــــــــــــبع ..........

----------


## safwat

سلام
اهلين فيكي نرجس
بس نرجس بتعلمي انو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
عليكم بشم النرجس
يعني نيالك واهلا وسهلا فيكي
صفوت























يتبع[/quote]

----------


## نرجس

مشكوره اختي 

safwat


على مروكي الكريم


نورتو الموضوع بي حضوركي 



وتقبلووووتحياتي 


نرجس

----------


## دمعه حزن

*السلام عليكم ..*

*ألف شكر لك يا نرجس ..*

*يسلمووا ع هالمشاركة الرووعه ..*

*الله يعطيك ألف عافيه يارب ..*

*بانتظار كل جديد ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يسلمووو حبيبتي

مشكوره عالمجهود 

حلوين موووت يسلمووو

----------


## شمس العشاق

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووره على الصور

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

مشكورة خيتو على الجترات

----------


## المومياءة

واااااااااااااااو جليترات رائعة شكرا لك اختي

----------


## صاحب السلسلة

مشكووورة اخيتوو على الموضوع الرائع 
مع تحياتي

----------


## شوق البحر

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخت نرجس روعه مره حلوين

----------


## ..انين الروح..

تسلمين غلاى

علي جهودك وتعبك 

تحياتي 

رهوفه

----------


## كويتيه

مشكورة اختي وماقصرتي 
والله يعطيج العافيـه
:)

----------


## نرجس

]

----------


## نرجس



----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره

حبيبتي على الجليترات الأكثر من رووووووووووووووووووووعه


تحياتي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يسلمو خيتو نرجس على الجليترات 
الصراحة متوعيب عليهم 
وحلوووووين

----------


## سمراء

مشكورة اختي نرجس على هالجيلترات الحلوة
وربي لا يحرمنا من مرورك الحلو :signthankspin:

----------


## طيبه الروح

تسلمي اختي على المجهود الرائع

مع تحياتي اليك اختك طيبه الروح

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

*مشكوووووووور*
*خيتوووووووووو*

----------


## ilham

رووووووووووووووووووووعة و مذهلة

----------


## أنوار المهدي

مشكورة أختي العزيزة على هذه الجليترات الجميلة
التي تعبت عليها كثيرا 
واكرر شكري
تحياتي لك

----------


## حنين الجروح

[IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/33.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/33.gif[/IMG]
مشكورة حبيبتي على الصور يعطيش الف عافيه وعساش على القوة
[IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/33.gif[/IMG] [IMG]http://faaraa7.***********/33.gif[/IMG]

----------


## واحد فاضي

ومن عندي شويه بعد 
ان شاء الله ما تكون مكرره 

بس حبينا نشارك 






























[IMG]http://bentela7lam.***********/31.GIF[/IMG]









[IMG]http://raw3aabdallah.***********/welcome%203.gif[/IMG]



ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## هنااا

واووووووووووووووووووو

حلوووووين بجد
ميرسى نرجس وميرسى واحد فاضى

----------


## ساريه

مشكوره نرجس وتسلمي وانت بعد واحد فاضي مشكور 


                                  ســـــــــــــــــــاريه

----------


## لحظة خجل

او ما يكد ما اجملهم حلوين اجننون واني اذا بغيت
ارحب من اهني




تحياتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

*تسلمين غاليتي على الجليترات الرائعة*

*مجهود رائع منك خيتو*

*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## ولد المدينه

يعطيك العافيه أختي الكريمه نرجس

عالجهود العظيمه .. تسلم يدك

الله لا يحرمنا من مواضيعك





تحياتي أخوكم
.....ولد المدينه.....

----------


## ساره لولو

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تسلم ايدك على المجهود

----------


## شهد*

تسلم يمينج على المجهو الاكثر من رائع 

لاحرمنا من جديدك القادم 

لك تحياتي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*تسلمين غاليتي على الجليترات الرائعة*

*مجهود رائع منك خيتو*

*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------

